# Just Purchased a Home with Gas Logs: 2 Questions



## john2357 (May 1, 2010)

Hello, I recently purchased a home with a HEAT-N-GLO vented gas log fireplace. It was installed when the home was built in 1998. I have two questions: I would like an owner’s manual for it. Does anyone know where I could get one? The HEAT-N-GLO website did not have my corresponding model for their list of manuals.  The model number is 6000TVFL.  Also, when replacing the glass panel, I’m not sure which way it’s supposed to go on. There are three mesh gasket/seals on the edges. That leaves one open/vented side. Obviously, two of the mesh gasket/seals are at the narrow ends of the rectangular glass panel, so they go on the left and right. But what about the mesh gasket/seal on the longer side? Should it be sealing the bottom when the open/vented side on the top? Or should it be sealing the top with the open/vented side on the bottom? I hope you can help me. Thank you so much. --John


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (May 1, 2010)

i just checked the manual for you, it doesn't mention a gap in the glass gasketing, but i'd assume the bottom is where the gap should go if anywhere...

you could always call thier tech dept to be safe, pm or email me for thier number if you need it.

all i have is the hard copy of the manual, have yet to digitize it.
i do have the current parts list with exploded view in digital, email me directly if you want it
daveg@woodheatstoves.com


----------



## john2357 (May 4, 2010)

Thanks for your help, Dave.  If anybody has other answers, then please let me know.  --John


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (May 5, 2010)

i just emailed you the phone # and parts breakdown...

if you cant find the owners bgook elsewhere i could scan it for you some slow afternoon


----------



## john2357 (May 5, 2010)

I would appreciate that very much.  If I get the manual elsewhere, then I'll be sure to post here to let you know.  Again, thanks for what you've done.  --John


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (May 6, 2010)

i just emailed you the manual...
its big, 8mb


----------



## john2357 (May 6, 2010)

Thank you, Dave.  That was really nice of you.  If I get the glass panel question answered, then I'll let you know.  --John


----------



## jtp10181 (May 10, 2010)

The 6000TVFL is not a gas log, it is a B-Vent gas fireplace.

The glass is supposed to have gaps in the gasketing. It is one of the ways room air gets into the firebox for combustion air.

There should be a large gap on the bottom and two smaller ones on the sides. The top and top corner should be totally sealed.

If you have a glass with the red silicone gasket check to see how soft it is still, if it is hard and brittle you should get a new glass assembly.


----------



## john2357 (May 12, 2010)

Thanks for your help.  The glass door had been installed upside down.  I haven't run it much, but when I did, it would cut off sometimes.  The pilot light remained on.  Perhaps, it wasn't getting enough combustion air, since the bottom was sealed.  Could that have been a possibility?  With your help, maybe this won't be a problem anymore, and I can feel safer when running it.  --John


----------



## jtp10181 (May 13, 2010)

There should be a high limit switch (spill switch) up top, probably hidden by the hood. It is supposed to kill the fireplace if the exhaust stop going up the vent, and comes into your house instead. With exhaust most likely spilling out the top of the glass it did its job, prevented death from CO poisoning. Get a good CO monitor! B-Vent appliances scare me...


----------

